# "Invisible clothing", I did a double-take!



## DonRicklin (Feb 25, 2008)

Checkout "Invisible clothing".
It is in the 'art', not the photography! Look before you read!

:shock:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:shock:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 26, 2008)

That was amazing! Thanks for the link. 8)


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Interesting to say the least - sort of like body painting!!:cheesy:


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 26, 2008)

I also like the Bookcase one at the Linked  Site.

Awesome work.

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 26, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> I also like the Bookcase one at the Linked  Site.
> 
> Awesome work.
> 
> Don



That was cool, although body painting rates higher down here!!:lol::lol:


----------

